
Vue 3.0 Updates with Evan You - hmexx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hgt9HYaCDA&t=2112s
======
hmexx
I managed to include a timestamp to a random point in the video. If this gets
upvoted, please remove it from the URL. Thank you.

